# Heartburn after smoking a cigar?



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Do you get a heartburn after a cigar?

I get h.b. like symptoms in my upper throat / neck. Burning feeling.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Which end are you smoking?

Actually its fairly common problem for smokers to have heartburn as well as intestinal issues - depends on your sensitivity to smoke and frequency of smoking.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Do you get a heartburn after a cigar?
> 
> I get h.b. like symptoms in my upper throat / neck. Burning feeling.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


I have constant heartburn (acid reflux) it can be triggered by anything from ice water to pizza and anything in between.

As for cigars I would say that you have not yet developed your palate. I have had the symptoms you describe (caused by a cigar) before I really got into cigars. I guess you would call it the experimental phase. As I have smoked more and different kinds of cigars it does not happen anymore.

Also, consider what you are drinking with your cigar or what you have ate before smoking that could cause heartburn. just a thought

In addition- like Turtle said that heartburn is common for smokers - it is because smoking makes the valve in your throat (the pectoral sphincter) not as tight. It won't hold as much pressure will and cause the stomach acids to rise into your esophagus causing the burning.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

From many types of foods, but not a cigar.

I suggest you try drinking ice water with your smoke, it may help.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

do you get hearburn easily? if so i wouldnt worry, eather way i suggest getting some good meds that are OTC and taking them 45 min before you smoke if you can, if your smoking is spare of the moment just take it right before you smoke.

also, do you smoke fast or fairly fast? 99 times out of 100 i smoke slower then everyone im around, its just how i smoke, and it has made a big difference in how i feel afterwards, if you go back a year or so ago i smoked fairly quick and i would get headaches, stomache aches, etc.... so you could try slowing down.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Only on with a Diesel and a empty stomach. I have acid reflux also. Plus lost my gallblader. My gut is a mess. My diet makes a big difference. Try eating some toast maybe before you smoke.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Only if I smoke a strong cigar without eating. Like was said ice water may help


----------



## bas (Jul 9, 2010)

Smoking is a contributor, but not a strong one. I agree with the previous posters. Drink some water. Don't pair your cigar with a bunch of other acidic stuff (tomato, juice, alcohol, coffee) which can make it worse. Or you can get some of the over-the-counter 12 hour pills, which I love, then have it all with your cigar.:biggrin:


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I've had acid reflux for about as long as I can remember. I used to eat Tums & Rolaids by the roll & if I was somewhere that I couldn't get an antacid, projectile vomiting was imminent.

I started taking 1 Prilosec a day years ago & haven't had many problems with it since.

I used to joke that air gave me heartburn...LOL

You sound like you might have a problem like this.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I had it bad for a long time (not from cigars specifically but more overall) and found that in general, eating smaller portions (enough to fill you but not feel full) and not drinking beer right before bed helped a lot. Also eating less greasy food was huge. The medicine does help but it felt great once I got better naturally - I still get it just not all day every day. Prilosec for me was better than Zantac, and also if you take zantac occasionally, at least for me, you will have worse heartburn after it wears off than you would otherwise (sort of like a hangover if that makes sense). The prilosec also lets your throat heal so if you combine that with diet choices for a few weeks, you will probably be better off when you finish than when you started. The bonus is it makes you healthier too (the food stuff). I can even stomach straight bourbon again!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Good comments and suggestions here. I'd also add that you should stay upright when smoking, eating or drinking...don't lie down in bed and smoke, for example.

For those of you who are taking Prilosec once a day, please realize that it was never intended to be used as a long term medication. If used for a long period of time, it can cause polyps to grow in your stomach, which can lead to other potential problems. If you've been taking it for a while, just ask your physician if he/she feels an upper endoscopy is appropriate, so they can take a look around in there (only takes about 10 minutes and you can do it without anesthesia...it's uncomfortable without it, but not painful). I'm telling you this not as a nurse, but as someone who actually has polyps due to long term usage.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Good comments and suggestions here. I'd also add that you should stay upright when smoking, eating or drinking...don't lie down in bed and smoke, for example.
> 
> For those of you who are taking Prilosec once a day, please realize that it was never intended to be used as a long term medication. If used for a long period of time, it can cause polyps to grow in your stomach, which can lead to other potential problems. If you've been taking it for a while, just ask your physician if he/she feels an upper endoscopy is appropriate, so they can take a look around in there (only takes about 10 minutes and you can do it without anesthesia...it's uncomfortable without it, but not painful). I'm telling you this not as a nurse, but as someone who actually has polyps due to long term usage.


a wise brother............


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

just another thought about heartburn: For those of us with acid reflux ice cold water can actually make it worse because it causes more gas. If you are anything like me gas causes belching and every burp releases acid into the esophagus. Lately I have been drinking cool water, not ice cold it seams to cut down on those painful acid burps.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> just another thought about heartburn: For those of us with acid reflux ice cold water can actually make it worse because it causes more gas. If you are anything like me gas causes belching and every burp releases acid into the esophagus. Lately I have been drinking cool water, not ice cold it seams to cut down on those painful acid burps.


im glad i dont have acid reflux, 90% of what i drink is ice water.... i cant imagine not drinking it.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Good comments and suggestions here. I'd also add that you should stay upright when smoking, eating or drinking...don't lie down in bed and smoke, for example.
> 
> For those of you who are taking Prilosec once a day, please realize that it was never intended to be used as a long term medication. If used for a long period of time, it can cause polyps to grow in your stomach, which can lead to other potential problems. If you've been taking it for a while, just ask your physician if he/she feels an upper endoscopy is appropriate, so they can take a look around in there (only takes about 10 minutes and you can do it without anesthesia...it's uncomfortable without it, but not painful). I'm telling you this not as a nurse, but as someone who actually has polyps due to long term usage.


 listen to what he said....it happened to my pops and brother in-law!!! as far as trying to stop that with out some sort of medicine from happening drink some ginger ale before you smoke, it will help settle the stomach and just take the smoke slow and steady and it should help. it does dor me....


----------

